# install Xorg on 8-CURRENT



## malic (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm trying to get Xorg running on 8-CURRENT using the ports collection but I get stuck on policykit.

it's related to the following:

```
Making all in man
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/policykit/work/PolicyKit-0.9/doc/man'
/usr/local/bin/xsltproc -nonet http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkit-auth.xml
warning: failed to load external entity "http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl"
cannot parse http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl
gmake[3]: *** [polkit-auth.1] Error 4
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/policykit/work/PolicyKit-0.9/doc/man'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/policykit/work/PolicyKit-0.9/doc'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/policykit/work/PolicyKit-0.9'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

I checked xsltproc manpage and the option -nonet ain't available but --nonet is, unfortunatly it does the same thing and without the --nonet, it ain't better.
I can fetch the doc using fetch command so filenetwork is ok and file is available.
Does anyone have an idea?

Thanks
Malic


PS : 
I use 8-CURRENT because of hardware support not available before


----------



## vivek (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you tried binary package via pkg_add command? 

```
pkg_add -rv xorg
```


----------



## malic (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks.
I forgot to try that.
I don't know why, I was convinced that there were no binary package available for CURRENT.

Fortunatly it works.

I checked the ML meanwhile and saw that I wasn't the only one meeting the problem of using port base policykit, I guess someone will look into it.

I can keep on and install kde4 now (from binary package, 'gonna save me a lot of time).

Thanks again.
Malic


----------



## morbit (Sep 28, 2009)

This thread is coming up on Google so I'm going to explain..

Most probably you have unmarked vital options in "make config" of textproc/docbook-xsl


----------



## sleepy (Oct 17, 2010)

morbit said:
			
		

> This thread is coming up on Google so I'm going to explain..
> 
> Most probably you have unmarked vital options in "make config" of textproc/docbook-xsl



This helped. Thanks. I did exactly that; unmarked all of the options in *make config* for docbook.

PS. I found this throught google.


----------

